# [Wet Thumb Forum]-finally got rid of my amazon sword!



## Plant Crazy (Apr 12, 2003)

Well, I finally pulled out my amazon sword... its days of invading the right-side of my aquarium have finally ended







To celebrate, I visited my lfs and picked up a bunch of new plants. Various crypts and aponogetons to plant in place of the amazon sword; also picked up some java windelov. I'm excited to see how well the new plants will fill in the now, rather bare right-hand corner of the aquarium.

Right now, the aquarium looks pretty disorganized... it's still in a state of 'flux'. Hopefully once some of the new plants grow in, and with some pruning and minor replanting, things will look a bit better!


















http://members.rogers.com/stanleyliu2001/aquarium.htm

[This message was edited by Plant Crazy on Sun April 27 2003 at 04:53 PM.]


----------



## Plant Crazy (Apr 12, 2003)

Well, I finally pulled out my amazon sword... its days of invading the right-side of my aquarium have finally ended







To celebrate, I visited my lfs and picked up a bunch of new plants. Various crypts and aponogetons to plant in place of the amazon sword; also picked up some java windelov. I'm excited to see how well the new plants will fill in the now, rather bare right-hand corner of the aquarium.

Right now, the aquarium looks pretty disorganized... it's still in a state of 'flux'. Hopefully once some of the new plants grow in, and with some pruning and minor replanting, things will look a bit better!


















http://members.rogers.com/stanleyliu2001/aquarium.htm

[This message was edited by Plant Crazy on Sun April 27 2003 at 04:53 PM.]


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Aponogetons can get even bigger than the sword you had.

75 Gal, 3 WPG PC 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 1 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## Hey You (May 22, 2003)

I think it will look awsome once it grows in.


----------

